# Speaking of Christmas



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam will be starring in this year's Christmas card at our house. His first sitting went well, another picture may be the winner but this one melted my heart too...

Had to keep taking the lights out of his mouth - good warning for the upcoming holidays if you have a "free range" hog....


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Awwww! I love this! I want to do holiday photoshoots with Sherlock XD Halloween first!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Squee!!! I love this picture! Also, I have a very cute mental image of him trying to nom the lights. 

I'm a Christmas nut (I drive my family crazy. I start counting down in early September, and listening to carols on November 1st! :lol: ) and I've already started looking for Christmas fabrics to make hedgie bags for Winston! Alas, it seems I am a tad early, as I have not found them in any stores. Winston is most definitely going to be posed with a variety of Christmas decorations come The Season, though I suspect he will be less than jolly about it.


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Love, love, love this picture!!!!


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Both my husband and I are crazy Christmas People! WE LOVE Christmas! I am already starting to get excited too! Here's the pic for the Christmas card - I can't wait!

The blue lights were his favorite for some odd reason...


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

First off I love the photos! I work in a theater and good lighting is very important to me  Second, I am so glad that I am not the only nutcase who gets REALLY excited for the Christmas season! I also love to start celebrating early, and I like that the carols start up early. Can't wait to see more Christmas hedgie photos in the upcoming holiday season.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Is there anything more peaceful and beautiful than Christmas lights?? The hubby is british and he calls them faery lights which I think is so appropriate. I don't know how they can't cheer you up the minute you see them...


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

GiveToHairy said:


> Both my husband and I are crazy Christmas People! WE LOVE Christmas! I am already starting to get excited too!





EryBee said:


> Second, I am so glad that I am not the only nutcase who gets REALLY excited for the Christmas season! I also love to start celebrating early, and I like that the carols start up early.


We should start a club. :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

My husband and I go to Goodwill every year and buy the tackiest Christmas sweaters we can find for our Christmas photos. I'm so glad we have Quinn this year to star in them as well.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Those pictures are adorable, definitely Christmas card worthly!  
I'm one of those crazy Christmas people too! :mrgreen:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

GiveToHairy said:


> Is there anything more peaceful and beautiful than Christmas lights?? The hubby is british and he calls them faery lights which I think is so appropriate. I don't know how they can't cheer you up the minute you see them...


I use Christmas lights to light my room! It's a combination of two ropes of white lights and then a regular old desk light, and the result is a more more soothing atmosphere.

Is there some kind of subconscious connection between hedgehogs and Christmas, hahaha?


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Why do you have Christmas lights out and shining in September?? :lol: Very cute though and perfect for Christmas cards too, great idea!


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

We have a set up in our bedroom we always have up, just rarely lit. They are for the bad days...a rough day at work can always be cured by one of two things:

1. Christmas lights
2. Cuddling a guinea pig or a hedgehog

Both remind you of what's really important. And it's not the 8hours of you know what you just slogged through. Though it does keep the guinea pigs and hog fed....


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

GiveToHairy said:


> Both my husband and I are crazy Christmas People! WE LOVE Christmas! I am already starting to get excited too! Here's the pic for the Christmas card - I can't wait!
> 
> The blue lights were his favorite for some odd reason...


What a great picture! Blue suits him too! 
I've had my fake Christmas tree up all year...never took it down (but dust it regularly!). And Chota's home is in the living room with the tree. So, hopefully he'll like the lights too.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

are there good online services for printing/making cards? i've never done it.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Shutterfly and Walmart.com. I'm usually Walmart actually - the site you use was REALLY easy. GOODLUCK!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

for the person who left a comment about graphic design: please PM me.


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Check your inbox, fracturedcircle!


----------

